# Ten ACRES



## Firewoodster (Jan 11, 2006)

I have some acreage (appx. 10) that has many clear 30 ft. red and white oak 18" to 20" at base, as well as hickory. Also there is approximately 20 pines that would go as much as 26" at base.
In addition there is a pretty good cedar thicket.

My question is this: I would like to know how to harvest this timber for my personal firewood needs as well as have some timber to use for lumber.
(I burn about three cords per winter)

What are the "Replanting" cycles for being a usable renewable woolot?


----------



## Firewoodster (Jan 11, 2006)

*Uh Oh*

Uh Oh I went and posted on the wrong forum again. Should have posted in "Nursery". Sorry Darin! Please don't ban me. LOL

Rick


----------



## Husky288XP (Jan 11, 2006)

You need to talk to a Forester. They will point you in the right direction for timberstand management. You should not have to plant trees for regeneration, a healthy managed forest should be self sustaining.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 11, 2006)

*?*

You say you have plenty of cedars ? Usually this means high alkaline soil .You may see the occasional limestone rock here or there . Tree men correct me if im wrong . So if i had your lot i would only harvest dead oak for fire wood . I think the pines will grow very fast . Has the area been clear cut in the last 25 years ? Dark


----------

